# Frustrating hunt



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm back from the hunt and a little frustrated indeed. Opening morning we hiked in about 2 1/2 hours on a very sore ankle. Only to find two loosers that had driven there Quads right up the face of the mountain and spooked a herd of nice bucks we were putting a stock on. Then we see another two very nice bucks in the same canyon that I had taken pictures of some nice bucks earlier this summer and shared with you guys. I thought I had seen a really nice buck for a split second that day but not really sure until now. Anyway, we did spot a 26"or better 5x4 with a 2" cheater and a 27" or better 5x3 with a 4" cheater but two guys were already making the move on them, so we set up above the bucks in hopes for them to come to us but no luck and no shots fired at these bucks either. The next day we decide to stay closer to the roads and I was looking over a canyon I had seen some nice 24-26" bucks last month but it was really cold and windy in the shade and not much was moving or out in the open. So I moved over the ridge to be in the sun and look over the ridges closer to camp. Holy cow, there was huge buck with seval other nice ones, right out in the open about 300 yards above a main atv trail and about 500 yards from someones camp trailer. I can see they are all looking uphill at something. So I take off over that way to get closer, when I hear many shots going off in that direction. Crap, I stop and glass the area again and see deer running all over but not the big boy. So I thought it must have been shot. I make my way over there and talk to the guys doing the shooting and find out they missed it because they were shooting well over 300 yards at it/ them. They said that there was two big ones, both between 28" and 30+. I asked them if they thought that maybe they were shooting a little to far out and they said, well you'll never know unless you try. With each shot they would aim a little higher to see what would happen. Idiots, is all I can say. Anyway, I had a great time and saw some great animals with many 3 and small 4 points in the mix but to bad I had to have things ruined by some poor hunters ethics.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you at least saw some very nice bucks. Most guys don't even see bucks like you are talking about. That is ridiculous about the idiots though, 300 yards is lame.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your at least somewhat mobile on that ankle, and your at least seeing some good bucks. Are you hunting with anybody I know?


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Shummy, actually I meet up with Noel and he was beating me to the punch. When it came to spotting alot of the deer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it sounds like you found the big boys and where doing the right thing. to bad those dum a$$ had to mess it up for you.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Good luck guys! The migration has started down here, and the deer are moving down out of the high country in high numbers. It's a lot colder this year compared to any other year since I moved here, and I have high hopes for my dad in that area we talk about sometimes. 
Yesterday I watched two good bucks come out of a recent burn area, they passed within a few yards of me and they were completely black from ashes, it was pretty cool. Post up some pics if you can!


----------

